# Harbor Frieght Dust Collector Modification, or, not leaving well enough alone!



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

*Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*

My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.










I have been eying the 2hp Harbor Freight dust collector, model 97869, made by Central Machinery for some time. They finally ran a sale on these puppies and I pulled the trigger and brought on home, put it together, and fired it up. Compared to my Jet D.C. this thing whispers.










Now we get to the *"not leaving well enough alone"* part. As soon as I knew it ran, I tore it apart. The space I wanted to put it in was the same space shown in the above photo but I didn't want it mobile, I wanted it permanent. I also wanted to incorporate a Thein separator into the system. I didn't like how low the motor sat to the ground and wanted to raise it up out of the way. Also, and I know this will probably cause some controversy, I didn't want to deal with having to buy an expensive 2 micron after market canister filter for it. More on that later.

I realized that the design of the H.F. collector body was perfect for incorporating a Thein baffle with the minimum of effort and also, that as luck would have it, it sat perfectly on top of a drum I had sitting in my storage shed.










Those of you that know me, know that I will use materials at hand rather than to buy it. I also have a tendency to value function over form, and, I try to not modify anything to the point that it can't be returned to its original state in case my grand plans fail expectations. The first order of business was to make a Thein baffle for the bottom of the collector body as well as a closure ring for the top. I used 3/4" OSB the make these since that is what I had on hand. I applied three coats of poly to them to smooth out the surfaces some.










I wanted to use the retaining ring on the drum as a way to fasten and seal the collector body to the drum. I cut a slot in the drum lid to match the O.S.B baffle, stiffened the lid by applying epoxy to both sides, then attached the drum lid to the under side of the baffle.




























I had to support the Thein baffle and attached lid the to closer ring at the top of the collector body. I did this with four 5/16"x11" all-threads double nutted to both the baffle, lid, and closer ring.














































Once the collector body with the Thein baffle, lid, and closer ring were all assembled I siliconed the collector body to the rim of the lid being careful not to interfere with the retaining ring of the barrel.










It is worth noting that this model of the H.F. D.C. has 5" dia. motor intake, exhaust, and collector body ports which is an awkward size to work with so I had to use 5" to 4" galvanized reducers so I could use the more common 4" dia. fittings and tubing.










Once I had the collector body modified with the Thein baffle and positioned on the drum it was time to place the motor in a more convenient location. I built a shelf and mounted the motor high enough on the wall as to not interfere with the location of the duct work.










Once the motor was secured to the shelf it was time to duct the exhaust through my shop wall. I realize that for some of the more environmentally conscience of you that may be reading this blog this might not sit right with you. Just let me say this, we live on 11 acres in Northern Idaho with gravel roads and drive ways, our dirt is like talcum powder during the dry months. The amount of saw dust exhausted to the outside is miniscule in comparison. Our neighbors horses stir up more dust in a day then I will exhaust in a year.



















The next part of this blog addresses my solution to mounting the 4" duct work. I decided to use galvanized sheet metal duct rather than the more commonly used PVC.

Thanks for looking


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


*TOO COOL !!!*

And your presentation is A+++


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Great job! Absolutely outstanding, and with great photographs and write up.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Too bad you are taking a 6" pipe and exhausting it to 4.
Every bit that you restrict hurts.

if you want the flapper exhaust, consider a wye and attach 2 of the flappers to they wye, so you are still pushing a large amount out.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Lee, That is one clever set up. I Love this idea! 
But I was thinking….Could you make your own 6" outdoor vent somehow so you could have a 6" air flow for the entire project? I think it would have less restriction on the air flow. 
Just my thoughts. Super nice job on this project I must say.


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


really nice, i would like to do this in my shop.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


I don't think the objections some would have are related to exhausting dust, but rather the exhausting of air conditioned or heated air, and/or pulling a negative pressure in the shop area causing possible back drafting of any gas appliances you may have. A business could not do this but the present EPA is too concerned with obama's war on coal and curbing production of CO2 to be bothered with particulate emissions.

You are really hurting the performance of your system by going to all that 4" pipe, but that loss is probably offset by the gains of not pushing air through a filter.

I usually don't recommend the Thein separators on single stage dust collectors, but in your case without a filter it should work fine.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Nice job. Think I might borrow your idea for a similar setup. Good stuff.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Thanks to both John H. and John C. for your kind words.

Thanks for the good advise Jeff, I will reconsider the vent setup.

Tony, apparently the D.C. is designed for 5" dia. ductwork. I didn't see anything at either Home Depot or Lowes in their galvanized fitting/ductwork section that fit the bill. Your point about making a 6" vent is a valid one if I weren't so lazy  Hopefully using metal ductwork rather than PVC and not pushing air through a filter will partially compensate for whatever air flow restriction I have created by using 4" pipe.

Thanks bake!

Michael, the way my shop is set up I would have to exhaust a jet engine to create any negative pressure 

Thanks, TheFridge help yourself buddy just know that I am no dust collection expert


----------



## badcrayon (Jun 1, 2013)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


You might want to try making a n insulated blast gate at the wall to keep cold air from coming in when not in use.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Lee, I think you are on to something here. These are some great ideas and you put it together well. Really like the way the motor is installed above. I will be giving this a lot of thought when the time comes to change out the dust collector.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


badcrayon, thanks for the insight, I will take it to heart.

Dave, thanks buddy, I am no D.C. expert but this is certainly a cut above what I had. I really did not like the way H.F. designed the motor so close to the floor. I guess it would be O.K. if you were running your duct work along baseboards .


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Some gr8 ideas going on there Lee. You can't beat those HF collectors for their price.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger, those particular H.F. dust collectors got good reviews so I took a chance.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Lee,

Looks good! eliminating the bags and venting to the outside should increase air flow. I would suggest a barrel with wheels and a flexible attatchment? On the other hand I made mine with a fifty gallon drum LOL!


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Tom, great minds…. I do plan to make the barrel mobile. The sheet metal fitting at the intake of the collector body slips out when I need to remove the barrel.


----------



## retired_guru (Sep 5, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


This is what I was thinking of doing when I got one. I'm glad to have your experienced results as a template. Thanks for sharing, Lee!


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Paul, the setup is working just fine.


----------



## Mikes_oconn (11 mo ago)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Hi, I was replicating your set up and wanted to see how it's working if you made any changes. I also wanted to see if it matters where the 90degree Bend is. Coming up from
The barrel or going outside. I am debating on which way to turn my motor. Thanks for the help.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Hi Mikes_oconn, I haven't made any changes to the system, it works fine. I am not sure what you are asking as related to the 90 degree bend but the way I have it set up vents the finer dust outside and allows the heavier material to settle in the drum.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

luv2learn said:


> *Tearing up a perfectly good (new) Harbor Frieght dust collector*
> 
> My shop has always been unorganized. Every time I would get a new tool I would just find an empty space and stick it in there. Well, now I don't have anymore empty spaces so I am being forced into organizing. A proper dust collection system has always been on my to do list but until now I have settled for making due with my 3/4 HP Jet Dust Collector, a Thein separator, lots of flex hose, and a shop vac.
> 
> ...


Really nice design and execution. Neat but not gaudy as they used to say.
The only problem in my climate would be exhausting all the heated (winter time) or cooler (summer time) air.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

*My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*

So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.










I laid out center lines and drew a 4 1/8 dia. circle on the face of the 2×6 blocks.










Then I laid out for some pre-drilled holes 2" apart and centered on two ends as well as a couple of 45 degree notches at both ends of the center line.










I set up my miter saw and cut all the blocks in half and then set it up again to cut the 45 degree bevels.




























Now on to the drill press.










Next, cutting the semi-circles out on the band saw.










Counter sinking the holes so the screw heads won't interfere with the duct.










Next I cut two lengths of Velcro, one 2" long piece and one 13" long piece and glued them to the block. I used scrap MDF to make jigs to hold the Velcro in place until the glue dried.





































Now I am ready to hang some duct work!










Next, installing the duct work.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


That is one well thought out low cost and effective way to hang that duck work Lee! I like how you think. Practical simple ideas that work!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


I expected to see a L shape hanger. Wow, this is thinking out of the box. I like it, and cheap too.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, that's me practical and simple 

Dave, it seems that I always have more time than money…LOL


----------



## fd_cox (Jan 31, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


What a cheapskate, just kidding really super idea.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Cheap or not going to get the job done .


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Thanks Floyd.

Thanks robdem.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Very neatly done-and, economical to boot! Great job.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Thanks John, these worked out better than I had anticipated.


----------



## Jed66 (Jan 23, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Nice solution, I'm going to have to build those when I upgrade my dust collection.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Jed66, thanks they are working out really well.


----------



## retired_guru (Sep 5, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Definitely like the way you think. Your use of wood you already have and inexpensive Velcro makes so much sense. And cheap is about all I can afford, so bring it on all you want.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Paul, 3/4" wide by 35' long roll of Velcro at Harbor Freight for $7.99 was enough to do about 2 dozen of the hangers.


----------



## retired_guru (Sep 5, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Sure, you have labor involved in making the brackets, but what are we? Woodworkers! 

You did well in designing this setup, Lee. Kudos!


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, most days I have more time than money. And yes, we are woodworkers!!


----------



## Rodango (Jul 6, 2020)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Very cool bracket idea. How'd the whole project work in the long term?


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *My too cheap to buy homemade dust collector duct brackets*
> 
> So, now that I have the H.F. dust collector set up for better or worse, I need to run the duct work. But, before I can do that I need to decide how to mount the ducting. Again, being frugal, another word for cheap, I decided to make my own brackets with materials on hand. I had an 8' 2×6 in my storage shed and 35' of 3/4" wide Velcro I bought from Harbor Freight so this is what I came up with. I cut the 2×6's into 5 3/8" squares.
> 
> ...


Rodango: Those brackets are working very well. I designed them so that I could easily remove the ductwork if I needed to.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

*Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*

I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.

This is my 24" dia. OSB base.










I found these little ball bearing casters at Harbor Freight.



















Next, I added a plexi-glass inspection portal so I could visually gauge how full the barrel was getting.




























As always, thanks for looking and thanks for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Nice!

WE have inadequate dust system. Sometimes I also run 2 small and one large shop vac! Tables saw use gets 4 vacs running!


----------



## retired_guru (Sep 5, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


The window just makes sense. I take it the fiber drum doesn't flex a lot when the blower is running.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


I think I'll put a window in my dust barrel. Why didn't I think of doing it before. Usually I just run mine till it is full …. duh-h-h-h


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


I have a metal barrel,and I'm not going to put a window in it! LOL! You answered my question that I asked from your first posting. I think you will be less inconvenienced with this. Nice save.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


ralbuck, This is the first time in 5 years that I have attempted to build a more adequate D.C. system but I like what I have done so far and it has been a relatively inexpensive upgrade.

Paul, the barrel doesn't flex at all.

Tyvekboy, my first D.C. barrel didn't have a window in it either and I did just as you do now, ran it until it was full then wondered why the dust wasn't being sucked up as before 

Tom, I took your advice on the wheels buddy. Putting a window in a 50 gal. drum should a piece a cake for a guy like you 


> Lee,
> 
> Looks good! eliminating the bags and venting to the outside should increase air flow. I would suggest a barrel with wheels and a flexible attatchment? On the other hand I made mine with a fifty gallon drum LOL!
> 
> - DocSavage45


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Nice additions. I like the looks o those roller ball feet. Some of those would make a great outfeed top instead of rollers


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Lee,

I'm really wanting to make furniture and other things I've talked about for waaaaay to long! I actually have the tools as I installed a forced air furnace with duct-work in my shop a few years ago. LOL!

In the hours I'm not working my psych job I have been attempting to meet a challenge given to me by an artist friend who wanted me to build a simple piece of furniture.

Just about done. It is an adventure I share with Murphy!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


I like the up dates. The window is cool. Keep at it Lee.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Two very useful modifications/additions-especially the window since it's amazing how fast the barrel fills.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Lee, 
You have taken what's out there and put together a very interesting dust collector. I think dust collecting is a very important part of keeping your shop free or at least mostly free of harmful dust. I have not paid enough attention to my dust collection practices and now that I see how you have just about knocked the dust out of the park I'll be rethinking my method of making my shop more healthy. Great job on thinking this out and putting it into a very nice collection system. 
Thanks for sharing your talents Lee!


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Tony, the H.F. motor intake, exhaust, and collector body all had 5" dia. ports. The reason I reduced them down to 4" was the availability of components. I have kind of ignored what how the dust was affecting me until recently. Now any airborne dust chocks me. I should have addressed this earlier. Although the H.F. 2hp D.C. is more powerful than the 3/4 hp Jet D.C. I had been using, it is only capable of running one zone at a time adequately. I have 4 zones, each controlled by blast gates.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Roger, using the rollers for an out feed table is a great idea.

Dave I am about at a stopping point now.

John, that was the problem with the first D.C. barrel I made, I would let it fill up and then wonder why the D.C. wasn't working efficiently.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Lee, if I may make a suggestion, since you are redoing this system to fit your needs perhaps there's a way to enclose most of it or some of it to help reduce the noise. I know the motor needs ventilation but that not what causes all the noise. This is something that I have been thinking about lately. I'm sure it can be done and cut down on some of the racket without harming it or moving it from the way you have it set up. Then I can copy it. ha ha


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Dust Collection Barrel Modifications*
> 
> I am using a 44 gal. barrel for my dust collection, it measures 20" in dia. by 32" tall. Thanks to some of your suggestions, there were a couple things I decided to do to it to make it more user friendly. First, I made it mobile.
> 
> ...


Dave, I have thought about enclosing the system but for now I just need it functional. The H.F. D.C. is rather quite compared to my Jet D.C. but I do wear noise cancelling headsets in the shop.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

*Good enough for now!*

I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.

The first zone on the right is dedicated to my planer and later to my joiner once I get it modified.

The second zone is dedicated to my table saw for now but I plan on sharing this zone with my router table and possibly use it as a floor sweep.

The third zone runs across the ceiling of my shop and is dedicated to my miter saw. This freed up my shop vac which I had been using for this purpose.

The fourth zone, and longest one, services four tools, my drum sander, combination belt/disk sander, scroll saw, and spindle sander. All these tools are mobile.










Zone one, planer!










Zone two, table saw!










Zone three, miter saw!










Oh, I have an air filtration unit sitting above my table saw.




























Zone four, spindle sander, scroll saw, belt/disk sander, drum sander. Two tools share a 2 1/2" port with blast gate.




























This is as far as I a going right now with this system.



















I still have my Jet D.C. which I plan on using for my lathe and drill press. That is it for now. I don't pretend to be an expert on designing D.C. systems, this just suited my needs the best. It is a step up from what I had. Thanks for all your comments and suggestions, I appreciate every one of them.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Very good looking dust collection, I am starting a similar path with dissecting a harbor freight dust collector so I've enjoyed reading your journey


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Looking good. It looks like all of your blast gates are located close to the dust collector unit. Since I located all my blast gates close to the tool for which that blast gate opened up for vacuum to that tool, my question is there any special reasoning that I missed? I'm wondering if your system doesn't reduce loss of vacuum by not have long runs to tools before the blast gate is there to turn off the vacuum. Thanks for the posts and your thoughts-always enlightening.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


I think you have a great set up Lee. It is a lot more work than meets the eye. I definitely have to build something around my miter saw similar to yours. Those are one of the dusty ones.
Why not have the blast gates by the tool unless you need to go by the D.C to turn it on. And or (suggestion only) I installed 3 way switches for my D.C and shop vac. so I can turn them on at 2 different locations. Saves a lot of steps.
Or maybe you have a remote and I missed that.
Clean shop too.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have everything covered pretty well, like the way you mounted the runs with the curved supports and straps. I am no expert on these systems but it sound like a good idea to have the blast gates close to the unit. Nice job


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


John, thanks for your comments. Since three of the four zones service only one tool which is at the end of the zone I opted to group the blast gates closer to the D.C. so I can open the zone I want at its source while switching on the D.C. My thinking, such as it is, was that if I wasn't using a tool on a particular zone why leave all that duct work open? I duct taped the joints but I still might have leaks in the various runs. Having said all that I could reconfigure my system to be like yours with little trouble later on.

Dave, the way I have the D.C. setup now is way better than when I just had my shop vac attached to the exhaust port of the miter saw. See what I wrote to John about locating the blast gates by the tool. I can see a remote switch in my future buddy. Oh, I only took pictures of the clean part of my shop the rest is a mess


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


John, I also see the 4'' main connected to the miter box you built around the miter saw. Is that smaller hose connected directly to the saw? Interested cause I really need to cut back on sawdust from the miter saw.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Dave, you are seeing things right, the smaller hose is connected to the exhaust port of the miter saw. The 4" duct creates a negative pressure around the saw to keep the saw dust from escaping the enclosure.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Thanks Norm, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Notw, good luck with your D.C. system. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Looking good Lee. How is the suction on the end that goes up and across the ceiling? Thnx in advance. I'd like to get my hoses off the ground one of these days.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Roger, the run that goes across the ceiling is about 25' long. I didn't realize it was that long when I put it up. However, the vacuum it creates at the end is sufficient enough to keep the dust created by my miter saw from escaping the enclosure. Keep in mind that I have the other three zones closed. I don't believe running hose up and over for that distance would be as effective as the sheet metal ducting. My goal for the D.C. upgrade was to eliminate as much hose as possible in favor of the solid sheet metal ducting. I hope that answers your question buddy


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Yes, Lee. Thnx a bunch.


----------



## retired_guru (Sep 5, 2014)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Great setup all around. Your shop is so clean and shiny! 

So I am curious as to why you went with metal ducting over a plastic? Cost? Safety? Preference? I'm assuming that the metal ducts are seamless? Are your connections just duct taped or did you rivet before taping?

Thanks for sharing your shop with us. It's educational seeing how others make things work in their shop.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, I felt that the metal ducting provided less friction as some of my runs are 20' long. The ducting is not seamless and the connections are just friction fit and duct taped. I preferred the light weight of the metal over the PVC.


----------



## CaptainMick (Jan 17, 2021)

luv2learn said:


> *Good enough for now!*
> 
> I have created four zones, so to speak, for my D.C. upgrade. They are controlled with four 4" blast gates all located close together and close to the D.C. I will only use one zone at a time for maximum efficiency. I used a combination of D.C. fittings, blast gates, sheet metal fittings as well as sheet metal duct work. Now an explanation of the various zones.
> 
> ...


Hello Lee!
This is my first post on this forum and I started an account so that I could ask you a question. I live in Bonners Ferry, ID and am beginning to experiment with tearing apart my HF dust collector based on your blog. Would there be any way I could visit and we can talk about it some? PM and I'd love to chat!
Thanks


----------

